# Résolution Apple TV2



## stéphane83 (3 Janvier 2012)

Salut,
J'avoue ne pas tout comprendre :
Sur le dernier spécial SVM MAC, ils évoquent et comparent les Apple TV et précisent que la dernière supporte la Full HD.
De surcroit la première (avec DD) est d'une résolution de 720p...

Ils me semblent qu'en fait ce soit l'inverse?
Merci pour vos précisions.


----------



## Odissine (6 Janvier 2012)

Pour ma part ... la dernière (Apple TV 2) est en 720p ... en revanche je peut pas te dire si l'autre l'était ou pas déjà.
Attendons l'Apple TV 3 qui sera je l'espère en Full HD  mais ceci dit 720p, 1080P ... la différence est minime quand il s'agit de flux en streaming , comparé a la PS3 qui via PS3 Media Server permet aussi de lire les flux HD en streaming ... honnêtement la différence est pas flagrante !


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'espere aussi que la future sera en full hd ne serait ce que pour avoir une résolution commune pour chaque appareil et éviter les conversions différentes.

Par contre, je trouve qu'il y a toute de même une différence entre la Full HD et le 720p.

Entre un Bluray (Full HD) et un vidéo 720p la différence est flagrante.

Après si la TV n'est qu'une HD ready et non Full HD c'est sûr qu'il n'y a aucune différence.


----------

